# 50 years



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow 50 years ago the Beatles first USA tour.Start of the British invasion,Dave Clark 5, Stones,Hermans Hermits,Chad & Jeremy,Monkeys?,the list goes on.Feel free to add to it!*-band-*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I loved the Stones my entire life. Every time I see them, I smile. 

......

Fred and Barney. ;-)


----------

